
Copy-trading-platform for crypto traders and investors - coinpanion
https://coinpanion.io
======
coinpanion
Coinpanion is a copy trading platform that allows you to follow and copy
successful cryptocurrency traders by using existing exchanges such as Binance
or Bittrex. On this marketplace you can search traders, check out their
performance and follow them for a subscription fee. You only have to add your
API keys and then your are ready to go.

